# R35 Down pipes and y pipe.



## Mozzer 09 black edition (Sep 28, 2020)

Looking for a y pipe and down pipes for my 09cba


----------



## Daytona99 (Apr 16, 2016)

Where roughly are you based buddy?


----------



## Mozzer 09 black edition (Sep 28, 2020)

I’m in birmingham


----------



## Daytona99 (Apr 16, 2016)

Let me know if you're ever down South East at all; I've got a fantastic condition Milltek Y-pipe that you might be interested in.


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Assume it’s aftermarket items, not stock you’re after?


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Knock the cats out of the std downpipes


----------



## Mozzer 09 black edition (Sep 28, 2020)

TABZ said:


> Assume it’s aftermarket items, not stock you’re after?


Yes aftermarket, was looking at hks or miltek y pipe I think


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I’d prefer Russ Fellows to either of them


----------



## Mozzer 09 black edition (Sep 28, 2020)

Skint said:


> I’d prefer Russ Fellows to either of them


Why are you selling your russ fellows one then? What are you replacing it with?


----------



## 4wdnoob (Sep 1, 2009)

He has (or had) a couple of systems Mozzer, I recently bought one from him and am picking up some other bits at the weekend. 

Just spent an hour on the tips of mine with some Autosol and some stainless steel cleaner on the rest in preparation for fitting 😁

The urge to resist a set of injectors is going to be the next argument in my head 🤣 

Must... 
Keep... 
Standard... 
Airboxs... 😇


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

The ams downpipes I have with the russ fellows system are for sale because they want fit the full frame turbo kit I want to buy.
If it was std turbo’s I’d stick with what I have.


----------



## Mozzer 09 black edition (Sep 28, 2020)

How much you looking for down pipes and y pipe


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Not splitting, but japspeed have decent priced cast end downpipes and there’s plenty of y pipes.


----------



## 4wdnoob (Sep 1, 2009)

What's a non resonated Y Pipe worth?


----------



## stevef144 (Dec 28, 2018)

I’ve got a milltek 76 mm cat back system if you want going cheap just to clear some space. £500 I’m not too far away either in south staffs


----------



## 4wdnoob (Sep 1, 2009)

I've got a Miltek Y Pipe and resonator delete 👍


----------



## Mozzer 09 black edition (Sep 28, 2020)

Settled on a new Russ fellows set up. 
cheers guys


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Wise move, and it’s British manufactured and you speak directly with Russ.


----------

